
Tesla Working with LAPD to Retrofit a Model S for Patrol Duty - obi1kenobi
http://www.thecountrycaller.com/60444-tesla-motors-inc-tsla-working-with-lapd-to-retrofit-a-model-s-for-police-patrol/http://www.thecountrycaller.com/60444-tesla-motors-inc-tsla-working-with-lapd-to-retrofit-a-model-s-for-police-patrol/
======
mtgx
Model 3 is not good enough for the LAPD? I guess when you get used to
patrolling in tanks, a Model S already feels like a major downgrade.

